
Graphs in the world: Modeling systems as networks - espeed
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/06/graphs-in-the-world-modeling-systems-as-networks.html
======
t1mburke
Thanks for sharing Russell - would like to chat about what we're building at
Affinio. You can check out
[http://discovery.affinio.com](http://discovery.affinio.com) for a simple demo
- it clusters your Twitter followers.

